# Went on a walk today!



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

It was Huginn's first walk down the trail by my house. Now that his giardia is cleared up and his tummy is settles and he is used to his new home, it was time to have some fun. It was raining so I only have a couple pictures. 









He does so good in the car!









He was good enough that I was able to let him off leash for a little while to explore, he loved this tree. After nearly ten minutes of him just sniffing and attacking the branches I had to pull him away so that we could get out of the rain. 

Now that the pup is tired from our walk, it's time to go buy him some meat!


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

He is so cute!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, I just love him! What a little doll! Glad to hear that he's settling in. Thanks for sharing! We must see more pictures of him! :biggrin:


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you both! 

I believe I have a few more pictures that I haven't shared yet. . .


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

I just died from a cuteness overload! So adorable!! :biggrin:


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL, he is pretty cute, but also a little monster. . .. he keeps me on my toes.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So cute!!!!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He is absolutely adorable. How old is he?


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Huginn looks so cute crashed out on the couch!
I am glad that he is feeling better.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

He looks great


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Awwww... what a little sweetie!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

He is sooooo freaking cute, and awww....looks soooo much like his big(half) Brother!!!

And well he makes his sister look like a she devil!!!LOL :laugh:


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

Abi don't let him fool you . . . he thinks he is an alligator and currently is testing his impersonation skills on my elbow . . . 



xellil said:


> He is absolutely adorable. How old is he?


Thank you! He is twelve weeks now!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HAHA, ya I guess that is when Im lucky....she tests all her new found skills out on the other dogs!:tongue:

But OH MAN.....Rhett is so much happier having a puppy around!!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, he's gorgeous. Man, he had a tough couple of weeks didn't he (with the health problems I mean), so glad to hear he's recovered so quickly. He is such a cutie. Enjoy puppyhood, it doesn't last long enough!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He really is cute and I'm happy he is doing better poor little guy. And I don't even want to imagine how you can put up with one in town. This is why I don't have one and in an apartment to boot ( I think you said ). I had my dads pup for a month when we first got her for him and even in the country she was not ever satisfied with her walks. She would rip the bark off my trees and I have a big yard. She drug everything she could find into it. I said it looked like a wolf den.
They are so busy but I do love them. Every time I go gather sheep I wish I had one of my own.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, we have a lot of plans in the works to keep him busy. Right now he gets enough energy out with playing ball in the apartment and working on his mental exercises, plus puppy class and trips to the pet store. Once we finish the puppy class, we have one more class where he will get his CGC and then we are planning on agility, obedience or possibly herding classes at the local dog training club. We also have lots of hikes with my friends labs planned for the spring. He has a great "off switch" and spends a lot of time sleeping on the couch while I do my homework. He is a great little dog!


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

soooooo cute!!!


----------

